# SE Results Spring 2018 by State



## Mithrandir918 (Jun 15, 2018)

Had to be done, new thread as results are coming out.


----------



## tua85366 (Jun 15, 2018)

I posted this on the other thread. Good luck everyone. This exam is a monster.

Wow, I am shocked at my results. Took Lateral Building for my second attempt and still UNACCEPTABLE. I took EET and never felt so confident leaving an NCEES exam.

Morning: 28/40 

Afternoon: Wood/Masonry - UA | Concrete - A | General Analysis - A | Steel - UA

The ones I got unacceptable on were the easiest questions in my opinion so I have no idea what went wrong. Felt confident about everything and finished every question - morning and afternoon with time to spare.

A little background - Passed PE Civil Structural first try October 2016. Passed SE Gravity (Buildings) first try April 2017. Failed SE Lateral (Buildings) October 2017. I studied hard for that, but I did not take a course. Didn't feel great leaving the exam site after that one. AND NOW I failed SE Lateral (Buildings) a second time. Was super confident going in and coming out. No idea what went wrong. Perhaps they set the bar even higher this Cut Score Meeting? Shit luck. Can't wait to see the pass rate for this cycle...

Back to the books i guess? Who knows...﻿﻿


----------



## TheBigGuy (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm impressed by the A on concrete.  I feel like I completely bombed that problem.


----------



## GataGunna (Jun 17, 2018)

tua85366 said:


> The ones I got unacceptable on were the easiest questions in my opinion so I have no idea what went wrong. Felt confident about everything and finished every question - morning and afternoon with time to spare.


Uh oh. I thought those were the easiest too. Hopefully Florida results come out tomorrow.


----------

